# ATV2 : questions...



## jcm78 (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'envisage de demander au Père Noël un ATV2.
Je voudrais savoir : 
1. Si l'ATV2 remplace une borne Airport Express pour la diffusion de musique sur une chaine HiFi (relié en HDMI).
2. Si l'ATV2 redistribue l'internet sur sa sortie Ethernet pour brancher ma TV "connectée" (en RJ45)
Merci de vos réponses....
Bonne journée,
JCM


----------



## endavent (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
1) OUI
2) Pas à ma connaissance ....


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Novembre 2011)

La sortie Ethernet de l'ATV2 est justement faite pour être branchée sur une box afin de pouvoir se connecter sur internet... Tu vois: C'est tout le contraire !


----------



## jcm78 (24 Novembre 2011)

OK, merci beaucoup pour ces réponses...
Bonne journée,
JCM


----------

